# Microsoft MPEG-1 (50) Codec Missing



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm having problems after downloading my radio archives for my Windows Media Player. Then I get an error message. You encountered error message C00D10D1 while using Windows Media Player. It said that I cannot play either the audio or video portion of the file because MICROSOFT MPEG-1 (50) codec is not installed on my computer. The missing codec may be available under WMplugins.com site. I click on that link. It said that my codec I was missing is not available for download on this site. I may find it on other sites by searching the Web for "50" (this is a WaveFormat or FourCC Identifier of the codec). I've try other websites with no luck. I'm still having a time finding where to download my codec or even finding the correct one for my computer. I have Windows Home Basic Vista. 
Can anyone help me? Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.xpcodecpack.com/


----------



## junkertyge (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Nevada,
I tryed to download XP Codecpack version 2.3.7 from the link you gave me. An download error occured. It said that my session is empty, you need to enable cookie to download our files. How do I find to check on my cookies? To see if they are enabled? Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Get the k-lite codec pack instead. It has them all. After you click the link below you'll see a bar appear at the top of your browser window. Right-click on the bar and select Download File.

http://www.filehippo.com/download/20cdfa69d1d118c19cfee2feed8a2bac/download/

If you have dialup service you might want to download the standard k-lit pack. It's about half the size of the one above.

http://n6.edskes.com/klcodec380s.exe


----------

